# Halloween invite



## Halloweird (Sep 26, 2004)

I need a creative mailer for 3-dimensional Halloween invitations. I know they make "message in a bottle" mailers, and I need something like that with a Halloween theme... like tombstones or coffins or pumpkins. I can't find anything on any search engine and I don't know where to look. Or ideas on making them myself??


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I would check out a dollar store they have lots of little pumpkins etc. Your best bet would be to make them yourself. Good Luck

Man cannot live on bread alone.... (unless he is in a cage and that is all you feed him.)


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

If you want to mail coffin boxes, you can get them here: http://4halloweencoffins.com/
You can print, cut out and assemble little coffins here: http://home.bresnan.net/~ravensblight/papertoys.html, then mail them in tubes or padded envelopes.
You can make little booklets from the above site. I have directions here if you want to add your own text: http://bohemianwench.home.att.net/minibook.htm
Natascha's right about making your own message in a bottle mailers. I got one in the mail once - not for Halloween, though - and it was pretty cool. Whatever you put in the bottle has to fit through the opening, and of course it will get shaken up pretty good, and you have to secure the lid so it won't come off during mailing. I don't know if you can make a slit in the bottle and then tape it up and have it look okay still. If so, then moss and skeleton hands or tiny skeletons would be cool.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Halloweird (Sep 26, 2004)

Thanks for the ideas! The mailers at http://4halloweencoffins.com/ are perfect with the scroll inside for the invite; they look very elaborate. Has anyone actually used these before? I'm terrible with drawing/painting; did you try to decorate them like the pictures on the website? I may have to enlist my very creative & artistic brother to help paint them.


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

I haven't used these yet - hope to next year. I already picked up skeleton hands at Michael's (Wal-mart has some too, I've heard) and will use parchment paper for the invite.

I think you could sponge paint, or even easier, small ink pads (I like Versacolor) that are raised up for this purpose and just sponge, lightening up near the area you want to leave blank. The "coffin lady" is a member here... hopefully she'll come along.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album (updated 9/19/04)

". . . he would have passed a pleasant life of it, in despite of the Devil and all his works, if his path had not been crossed by a being that causes more perplexity to mortal man than ghosts, goblins, and the whole race of witches put together, and that was--a woman." Washington Irving, _The Legend of Sleepy Hollow_


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

Hey HW- 

Click on my link below to see mine if you're interested. I used the Martha Stewart idea from the 2000 Halloween issue. Mold rubber, plaster of paris for the fingers, and a bunch of the small coffin shaped boxes from Michael's (find them in the unfinished wood section). 

I just spray painted them and filled them with cheap excelsior. Painted the "stump" of the finger with deep red and black paint, and tied little cheap black ribbon from the fabric store. 

Good luck!
SQBS 


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## john (Aug 9, 2004)

I saw small plastic coffins in Big Lots for $.33 each.

http://halloweengallery.com/index.php?cat=10056


----------



## halloweenmom (Oct 1, 2004)

I made these invitations this year and they came out really great!

Basically it is a "cut off finger" in a box (on a bed of moss) with a black ribbon tied around it. On the inside top lid of the box you invite start out with "Don't Forget!". And then you add your party details. It is really realistic looking.
I don't have a picture yet, but if you would like one I could take one.

Items Needed:
-1/2 pound candy boxes (can be purchased at any crafts store, ie: 
Hobby Lobby, Michaels, etc.)
-Moss (they recommend Reindeer moss, but it was expensive so I just 
went with a cheap "creepy looking" moss - also purchased at craft 
store)
-Plaster of Paris-
-Mold making compound- (I used a compound that was used for casting 
babies feet or hands, found in craft store)
-Black ribbon
-India Ink (bought at arts & crafts store)
-sponge


- Make a mold of your finger with the molding compound (follow directions on container). Typically after you mix the compound up, it only takes about 2 minutes to set. Mix Plaster of Paris according to directions and pour into mold. Let set for as long as the directions call for (typically about 1 hour). Remove the plaster finger from mold. I was able to use each mold 2 times. 
Mix the India ink with water (3 parts water to 1 part ink) Dab ink mixture onto finger with sponge and let dry. This makes the finger look dead looking. 
When your fingers are finished, tie a bow around them with the black ribbon. Place the finger in a candy box filled with moss. If you are mailing your invitations out, you may want to use a hot glue gun to glue the fingers down to the box. 
Type out the invitation details on the computer (made to fit inside the top lid of the candy box)and paste them inside the candy box. Put at the top "Don't Forget" and then insert your party details.


----------



## mere (Sep 28, 2003)

id love to see a pic of that invite if possible, halloweenmom!


----------

